
Someday tech will end our dumb two party system - JeremyMorgan
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/someday-tech-will-end-our-dumb-two-party-system/
======
vezzy-fnord
Good luck subverting Duverger's law, tech.

(Also much of the reason for SOPA not passing was the stake tech companies had
in the game, not so much your J. Random Citizen.)

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Yeah, it proves true over and over. I think his goal was to give it a shot,
but more than anything get people talking. I doubt he really thinks he's going
to win.

